# Mt Snow Monday CSC Day



## powhunter (Dec 11, 2014)

$36 thinking of heading up if there's some bumps to ski


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pretty sure I'll be there. Looks like a sweet day weather-wise!


----------



## skifree (Dec 11, 2014)

think I may roll up


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

I will be there today.  There were no bump runs listed on the trail report.  Does Mt. Snow let anything bump up early season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2014)

Never had any good lines early season.  Ya probably got some on the NF and yard sale. Thinking K is gonna be a bumpers paradise the next few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm bringing my 7 year old today, so I'm not too worried about it - although I would ski some if available.  

My wife - a teacher - is on board with letting my 2nd grader skip school to go skiing.  That's a cool Mom right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Dec 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm bringing my 7 year old today, so I'm not too worried about it - although I would ski some if available.
> 
> My wife - a teacher - is on board with letting my 2nd grader skip school to go skiing.  That's a cool Mom right there!
> 
> ...



very cool mom.
my wife is a hard ass on kids missing skool for skiing


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 12, 2014)

skifree said:


> very cool mom.
> my wife is a hard ass on kids missing skool for skiing



My kids is young but i already told her that sometimes father son bonding is more important than school 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Never had any good lines early season.  Ya probably got some on the NF and yard sale. Thinking K is gonna be a bumpers paradise the next few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There were bumps on Challenger today, but they were mediocre at best.  The troughs are getting sketchy, so by Monday you might want to have your dirt skis! 

We are leaning towards Killington on Sunday.  I'm thinking the bumps will be awesome.  Nice and soft.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the report...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 13, 2014)

What is "CSC"?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> What is "CSC"?



connecticut ski council

http://skiclub.com/


----------



## skifree (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.skiclub.com/documents/Awareness Days.pdf


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2014)

No bumps so bailing on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Dec 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> There were bumps on Challenger today, but they were mediocre at best.  The troughs are getting sketchy, so by Monday you might want to have your dirt skis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reefer (Dec 13, 2014)

powhunter said:


> No bumps so bailing on this one
> 
> pussy


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Yea more $$ but going to K
vaginaman out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Dec 13, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Yea more $$ but going to K
> vaginaman out!!
> 
> 
> Nice! I could do K.You going Monday? I'll have to see what Snow leaves open.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2014)

See what DHS and co report tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2014)

I just got an awesome report about Killington today.  Most everything was open, glades included. My friend stuck to Bear and Skye, so further over I don't know about.  He said there was some grass showing in some of the troughs on vertigo, but there were still skiable lines to be had.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2014)

I am definitely going to Mt Snow tomorrow!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 14, 2014)

Reef. Heading to K tomorrow instead.  I sent Ya my # if you decide on comming up

Steveo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Dec 14, 2014)

Hit it hard bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefer (Dec 14, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Hit it hard bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





You too! We'll hitch up one of these days.................I'm thinking I got the hill to myself tomorrow........


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

reefer said:


> Savemeasammy said:
> 
> 
> > There were bumps on Challenger today, but they were mediocre at best.  The troughs are getting sketchy, so by Monday you might want to have your dirt skis!
> ...


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 15, 2014)

Also check out Shootout off the main mountain under the black fixed grip lift. On Saturday this was the best bump run of the day.


----------



## skifree (Dec 15, 2014)

north face was sweet sunday! can't believe its mid dec.


----------



## reefer (Dec 15, 2014)

drjeff said:


> [QUOTE;876588]
> 
> All of the Northface, except Ripcord is in play.  Just gotta be a bit careful as some of the crust that formed during at the end of the last weeks storm is really funky to ski on.  It looks smooth and grippy, but especially on the steeps, where the crust is full intact, it can be mega slick!!  The crust is thick though, my 230lb frame could stand on it and not have it break! It does make it tough though for bumps to form with that type of snow!  The manmade on Chute was bumping up today, Jaws was good, but getting scratchy in spots, same thing on Plummet and Challenger




That was really weird snow. Amazing you were skiing right on that crust. That ain't goin' anywhere.


----------

